
Ask HN: Judge my startup idea - dmagriso
An online tool which allows non-UX people to create UI elements with best-practice UX.<p>For example, a founder looking to create a wizard. She will be able to browse examples of current best practices (B2B or B2C), choose one of them and then customize - change the fonts, colors, padding, copy, etc.<p>Basically what Optimizely&#x2F;Lander have done for landing pages, I want to do for UI&#x2F;UX components (e.g. sign up flows, call to actions, menus, support requests, etc.)
======
tanapolsh
I like that idea. You should consider that changing font, color, etc. will
bring to bad UI/UX and give unsatisfied experience. You can try to suggest
more suitable pair of colors, fonts.

It would be better if you allow to export to HTML/CSS then I can use in my
projects, I don't want to integrate into your service anyway.

